

The dance moves that make men attractive to women - LANYC
http://www.economist.com/node/16984701?fsrc=scn/fb/wl/ar/lordofthedance&ref=nf

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Dup: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1673302>

